# Apple developer Web site hacked



## peterw (Jul 22, 2013)

Apple Developer Website Update:


Last Thursday, an intruder attempted to secure personal information of our registered 
developers from our developer website. Sensitive personal information was encrypted and 
cannot be accessed, however, we have not been able to rule out the possibility that some 
developers’ names, mailing addresses, and/or email addresses may have been accessed. 
In the spirit of transparency, we want to inform you of the issue. We took the site down 
immediately on Thursday and have been working around the clock since then.

In order to prevent a security threat like this from happening again, we’re completely 
overhauling our developer systems, updating our server software, and rebuilding our entire 
database. We apologize for the significant inconvenience that our downtime has caused you 
and we expect to have the developer website up again soon.

We should start a hacked category to ensure that everyone can maintain an overview about all the passwords and email addresses that have to be changed.

Now I know why all the notifications were send to me, because someone attempted to change my password 3 times this weekend. The Apple ID system, which is based on email addresses, along with its password reset system (iForgot) are still online!


----------



## sv01 (Jul 22, 2013)

prefer security than hacked  

watch this


----------



## jarland (Jul 22, 2013)

Apple has stated what information they believe is at risk and what information they do not. Thankfully passwords are not in that list. The developer database should not even contain the passwords, that should be the Apple ID database and that does not appear to be hacked. I do applaud their honesty about this and their refusal to just throw something back online before they've thoroughly gone through everything. I wish more companies were like this.


----------



## scv (Jul 22, 2013)

What's up with the recent rash of hacks? Ubuntu, OVH, Apple, all pretty big targets. I definitely think a security category would be an excellent addition to vpsBoard. Modmins, give us what we demand!


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 22, 2013)

Probably would be nice...


----------

